# [risolto] kde non usa piu' exif per preview dei files jpeg

## =DvD=

Fino a qualche tempo fa ero molto contento della feature di kde di poter fare la preview di una jpeg leggendo solo le exif, anche quando ci passavo sopra col mouse usava quella per fare la preview.

Da un po' di tempo a questa parte ha smesso di farlo, e  vuole leggere tutto il file. (se sono mega e mega e' noioso, o se non ho ancora scaricato tutto il file, infatti lo usavo pre avere una preview di quello che sto scaricando prima che abbia finito di scaricare.)

Per chi me lo ricordasse ho checkato la spunta dove si dice di usare le preview nei files, quando presente.

Per chi me lo chiedesse: si' sono sicuro che prima funzionava, Si' sono sicuro che ora non funziona ma la preview dentro l'exif c'e'.

Mi succede su due installazioni, quindi comincio a pensare che: o ho fatto lo stesso errore due volte o e' qualcosa legato a kde, magari una feature piu' che un bug.

Google non e' stato mio amico, chiedo a voi che notoriamente siete piu' prolifici della "grande" G  :Smile: 

salutiLast edited by =DvD= on Sat Jun 09, 2007 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

Prova un revdep-rebuild

----------

## CarloJekko

secondo me... hai aggiornalo libexif... 

prova a fare una cosa simile a 

```
revdep-rebuild --soname  libexif.so.10
```

ciao !!

----------

## lavish

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> secondo me... hai aggiornalo libexif... 

 

esattamente, e' uscita la nuova versione stable pochi giorni fa  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

E invece no!!

Non avevo installato i kfile plugin di kdegraphics (pensavo di aver installato kdegraphics monolitico e -su due pc- non l'avevo fatto)

Quindi si risolve o con il monolitico di kdegraphics o con kdegraphics-kfile-plugins

Chiedo venia  :Smile: 

----------

